# eastern redbud leaf curl



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Has anyone seen this? Have an eastern redbud planted three years ago that put on significant growth and seemed happy. Two weeks ago, the leaves began to curl. Nearby redbud does not have this. Water is not an issue. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Spoke to an arborist today who said it could be verticillium wilt. It would need to be positively ID'd by a lab and I don't plan to go that route. Going to see what happens. No fungicides/ cures exist for this disease. Will try to remember to update the thread in a month or two just in case someone stumbles across this with the same issue.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Wanted to update this thread in case someone comes across it in the future. This tree ended up being fine the next year. Budded fine, leafed out fine and now in early September looks like this. No problems. I had written off this tree last year. Leaves browned, dehydrated and the tree defoliated very early. Didn't even bother taking more pictures last year b/c I was convinced it was dead. No idea what happened. Hope this helps


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Interesting....... No sign of drought during that time?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

w0lfe said:


> Interesting....... No sign of drought during that time?


No. Water was not the issue as far as I could tell. I check for moisture at the base of the tree


----------

